# windows live messenger will not install



## dinoprime (Jan 2, 2008)

here is my problem. being the only person in the house who can maintance a computer, i was tasked with installing the new version of windows live messenger. i go to the website and thy to install the program but as it's loading, ot stops and then gives an error message saying it ran into a fatal error and gives me the error code 0x80070643. as a side note, i have an older version of the program, but i can't unistall it either.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy djinoprime

Have you Checked the date and time settings on Windows. If it is a little off this can run havoc on windows programs..

If you cannot uninstall it use the link below
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

Then download the newest wlm from messenger.live.com


----------



## dinoprime (Jan 2, 2008)

i checked the date and time and it was ok, but just to make sure i syncronized it. i also have already downloaded the windows installer cleanup before and it's still there. i tried to uninstall wlm by add/remove programs and change windows component and still can't install the new one or erase the old one. if u have more ideas, i'll happily try them.


----------



## dinoprime (Jan 2, 2008)

i fixed the problem. i was in the windows update section. it was giving me an error so i went to microsoft support and found out how to fix the 0x80248011 error code. i followed the instructions, updated the computer software and then tried installing after restaring the computer. it worked. here is the link where i found the solution

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/883821/en-us

i now call this case...CLOSED!

ps: thanks for the help.


----------



## kainat (Jun 4, 2008)

i need some helpp please
well i cant install windows live messenger and when i try to it jus says installastion failed.
i think it is becuase of windows messenger which i deleted but wen i got to control panel and go to add/delete windows componets its there

HELP PLZZ


----------



## donsos (Sep 9, 2009)

if you go to this site HTTP://DOWNLOAD.LIVE.COM/MESSENGER
2 windows will open close the one on top and on the second window where it says TRY IT - download 134 meg of file and install the program


----------

